# Kult-T-Shirt Silence! I kill you! reduziert + Youtube-Video [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kult-T-Shirt Silence! I kill you! reduziert + Youtube-Video [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kult-T-Shirt Silence! I kill you! reduziert + Youtube-Video [ANZEIGE]


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (3. Juni 2009)

einfach grandios und zum totlachen

*gröhl*


----------



## fazi87 (3. Juni 2009)

köstlich, unbedingt anschauen (lohnt sich)


----------



## jojo0077 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe das Video 
"Oh I love B...  Oh you mean the President. I´m sorry!"


----------



## NGamers (3. Juni 2009)

Wer Jeff Dunham lustig findet, sollte sich *unbedingt* auch diese hier anschauen.
Ich habe extra welche mit deutschen Untertiteln gewählt:

Jeff Dunham mit Peanut 1/3 (deutsche Untertitel)
Jeff Dunham mit Peanut 2/3 (deutsche Untertitel)
Jeff Dunham mit Peanut 3/3 (deutsche Untertitel)

Der Typ ist meiner Meinung nach noch lustiger als Achmed


----------



## Xel'Naga (3. Juni 2009)

Genial das Video  Einfach wahnsinnig gut gemacht


----------



## TSchaK (3. Juni 2009)

das video ist echt ma einfach geil


----------



## mortified_pinguin (3. Juni 2009)

ein Klassiker


----------



## majorguns (3. Juni 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> ein Klassiker


Das stimmt aber immer wieder lustig, habe das Video das letzte  mal vor nem halben Jahre gesehen


----------



## NGamers (3. Juni 2009)

Guckt euch lieber mal Peanut an 
Hab ich oben verlinkt


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Juni 2009)

Tolles Video - Egal wie oft man es sieht es bleibt einfach zum brüllen komisch


----------

